# Costs of running a charter



## stlcat22 (Nov 19, 2006)

Now that the sailing season is just about over, I've been dreaming of heading south and starting a 1 boat (maybe 50ft give or take) owner operated charter business. Perhaps in Florida/Bahamas just to make things more concrete.

Just to fuel my idle fantasizing I'm wondering if anyone could add to my list of costs or correct any wildly inaccurate ones I would be much obliged. Since a lot of what I was able to glean from the internet was from these very forums I already owe you guys a very big thanks. So thanks!

Upfront:
Cost of boat =	a lot of money
Cost of refitting said boat. =	even more money
Cost of getting proper USCG license. = $2000 for classes.

Overhead /year
Dock rental = $6000
Insurance = 2% of boat costs
Repairs+depreciation =15% of boat costs
Advertising =$6000
Taxes =??

Operating costs /week
Food =$600
Fuel =$150
Charter Broker Fees = 10% of weekly rate

Finally, what would be a good way to start working on the water if I wanted to head south before winning the lottery needed to buy such a large boat. I can cook, but I've noticed that many advertising for cooks specify females, which I am not. Any ideas.


----------

